# New rules for cracking down on crooked immigration consultants in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Tough new legislation cracking down on crooked immigration consultants has come into force in Canada as a new regulator takes over. The newly created Immigration Consultants of Canada Regulatory Council (ICCRC) is now in charge of immigration consultants. Bill C-35 strengthens the rules governing those who charge their clients for immigration advice or representation, making [...]

Click to read the full news article: New rules for cracking down on crooked immigration consultants in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

